# Lost my boy at 18 weeks.



## Lyo28

X


----------



## Sweetkat

So sorry for your loss. My last loss was at 10 weeks 2 days from ds. I went in for a scan to make sure everything was ok and was told baby had a very large NT measurement and most likely I miscarried because of trisomy 21. That was confirmed by testing after D&C.

We went for every test under the sun to make sure no issue with us caused it and then tried again in 6 months. That was a chemical and then tried in 6 months (I was terrified of another loss). I am still very paranoid and nobody apart from OH and my parents knows. Pregnancy after losses is hard but all we can do is take it one day at a time.

Big hugs and look after yourself.


----------



## LoraLoo

Im so sorry for you loss, what is his name?
I too lost a baby boy at 18 weeks. Also a little girl at 15 weeks, A little girl to meningitis and 3 miscarriages. Each time i had an overwhelming need to try again straight awsy and thats what we did. Like you, i had severe anxiety, not just about the pregnancy etc, but i would convince myself id die from cancer or in childbirth. At one point i had it in my head id die at 28. Not sure why im telling you this, but wanted you to see youre not alone, i guess traumatic events have huge effects on us. Cbt helped, is this an option for you?


----------



## elmum

I am so sorry for your losses. 2 and a half weeks ago, We lost our baby girl at 17 weeks, 3 days. Cause of death was Fetal Maternal Hemorrhage. Our baby didn't have any chromosomal issues. We are devastated and want to try for our rainbow baby as soon as possible. I just turned 40. Feeling like my body still thinks I am pregnant. I've been taking ovulation tests for the last 4 days just to see where I am at and every day it has shown that I'm ovulating (haven't resumed sex yet, body not ready) I know I need time to heal emotionally and physically. It's just so hard to wait and not know what to do in the waiting.


----------

